# LG LV3730 or Samsung UA 32D5900VR?



## kesavamruth (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello friends..Planning to buy an led tv. After some search I narrowed my selections to these 2 models. Both are Smart TV. Almost all features are some except that LG has magic motion flow remote control. But I guess Samsung has its brand name and gives more quality than LG?
 I am really confused... Pls help...


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 30, 2011)

Go for Samsung...its very good...plus samsung LEDs play almost every video format while other brands play only some of the formats and also the picture quality of Samsung is very good and better than LG and even sony also.And look wise also Samsung LEDs are very good...Go and purchase it and I will be waiting for your reviews as I m planning to purchase the same in a few days....


----------



## d3p (Sep 1, 2011)

Go for Samsung UA32D5900VR its better than the LG one.

BTW i own the samsung one listed here & its amazing.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

I would also vote for Samsung UA 32D5900VR. Simply a lot better than that LG product that you have listed here.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 1, 2011)

+1 for samsung


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 1, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Go for Samsung UA32D5900VR its better than the LG one.
> 
> BTW i own the samsung one listed here & its amazing.



Hey for how much did you bought it and can give your review about the same...It will be really helpful for OP and even me and also for other too...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 1, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Go for Samsung UA32D5900VR its better than the LG one.
> 
> BTW i own the samsung one listed here & its amazing.



Its 32 inch, any suggestion for 42 inch ?


----------

